# Estimating mount age...



## nbye (Apr 23, 2008)

Could any one help me determine the age of this mount? I recently purchased it off of ebay. I am also looking for info on maintenance (I've read conflicting reports, so I'm curious to see what info I get on here) and advice for the restoration, which I'd love to do my self, as someone who would have loved to have gotten into the taxidermy field. And last, I highly suspicion this mount when arsenic was used. Any safety tips for me, my fiance, and household pets?

Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated! Thanks much!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

No clue on the age, but it looks like a doe cape to this guy with the long snout and skinny *** neck


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

As far as restoration there's really not a lot you can do...short of dismantling the mount and putting the antlers on a new form with a different cape. Which doesn't make much sense especially if there's a high chance it was mounted with arsenic.

You could bio-bond the nose and repaint it, along with the nostrils. And do some touch ups around the eye. I'd leave it at that. Even though old mounts might be less anatomically correct then most modern ones, they do have a certain sense of nostalgia. I think it's got a goofy-coolness to it myself.


----------

